

I killed Thrudb for the love of Cassandra - tjake
http://3.rdrail.net/blog/i-killed-thrudb-for-the-love-of-cassandra/

======
rbranson
Thank you! This is extremely healthy for the NoSQL community. Whenever I see
an "XXXX open source project has closed down because we're duplicating tons of
work from another project" I rejoice, as a huge problem in open source is
fragmentation.

------
jacquesm
What an amazingly gracious thing to do. It's the opposite of a 'vanity fork'
(I fork because I want to be the leader of something).

There should be more of this, fragmentation is open sources' strength but also
by far its biggest weakness.

Too many projects that duplicate 80% of the (easy) functionality of other
projects and miss out on the remaining 20% because of the waste in resources.

------
aristus
It was a great effort and a brilliant design, Jake. Thanks for all of your
help when I was using ThruDB at Archivd.

